
Exercise May Make Bullied Adolescents Feel Less Suicidal - pmcpinto
http://commonhealth.wbur.org/2015/09/exercise-decreased-suicidality-sadness
======
endrebak
[http://emilkirkegaard.dk/en/?p=4556](http://emilkirkegaard.dk/en/?p=4556)

Tldr: rigorous twin studies find no such effect and an analysis of the meta-
analyses suggests publication bias.

